# Business picking up?



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

Is business picking up in your area?

I think business is picking up this year.

It would probably be a lot better but the media is so negative. They make a living off of bad news. You have to limit your exposure to it or you’ll get discouraged.

Do you have more jobs coming in compared to this time last year?


----------



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

Now is the time to buy. Petro is down and shingles are a petro product...


----------



## AaronB. (Nov 23, 2008)

Perhaps the media even has a hand in downturning the economy.

The woe is me factor gets people stashing money instead of spending.


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats what I asked the clean-up guy this morning, "hows business"

He said "Its picking up" 


LOL


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

Actually

I see the new home building taking off again in my market.

Aslo, we have work from strong winds that came thru earlier this year.

Problem is, most of the roofers around here have gotten into a bidding war. "How low can you go?" $160-170 sq. off and on, labor and materials.

One guys on tv talking about he'll beat any estimate by $250. Its insanity. I just beat his estimate by 2K. Thats 2k higher and still got the job.


----------



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't know too much about the new construction end, it 's been in the high 40's here and 
most of the snow is gone and soon the phone will be ringing off the hook again. Dec 1 through April 1 ish we get our family time in, it will be redline work for the next few months as it is every year. 
Maybe it is because us and the HVAC guys and the plumbing repair guys will always have a job, we make people comfortable and secure as we always have and we will prevail.
If you have the money to run TV ads then there is no way you can be below our prices. Kinda like the 189 dollar replacement windows installed, after all said and done they are 700 plus. Get in the door and apply high pressure tactics. Those folks give Contractors the bad name. 
I have no problem asking people on the initial phone call what there schedule is for putting on their roof and that draws out the "oh, I'm getting the three estimates" and I tell them right then I will not be the cheapest, nor the most expensive but you will not beat my quality. So when will you want the roof done by?


----------



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh, like the words we don't use around our kids, or in Church, lets add these too: Recession, Economy, depression, struggling.


----------

